# Mechanical Room Access Points



## Yankeebubba (May 22, 2017)

I am designing the basic floor plan of my retirement home and I have a question.  Can you have a single point of access ( i.e., door, no window) to a mechanical room (i.e., HVAC, Electric, Water heater, etc.) from inside a bathroom?  I have been told that this may not meet building code requirements since it is a bathroom access point,  please advise.  

If it does not meet code, do you know a fix/exception to the rule other than adding another door?  I will gladly add necessary ventilation, raised floor, etc. or other safety requirements to elevate any building code issues.

Location: Metro Minneapolis, MN.  

If it helps:  Mechanical room is  8'6"X 9'2" and the bathroom is 10'3" X 12'4"


----------



## cda (May 22, 2017)

Is the bathroom attached to a bedroom

Gas, propane or electric appliances


----------



## cda (May 22, 2017)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Yankeebubba (May 22, 2017)

cda said:


> Is the bathroom attached to a bedroom
> 
> Gas, propane or electric appliances



Bedroom = YES

Will be Gas just not sure yet if Natural or LP as I have not bought the land which will tell me if natural gas is available


----------



## Yankeebubba (May 22, 2017)

FYI... The Bedroom is at the far end of the bathroom ( i.e., 12' between Bedroom and Mechanical room).  This may not make a difference but I thought better  to know and not need it , than to need it and not have it.   In addition, the only door to the bathroom is from within the bedroom.


----------



## cda (May 22, 2017)

Not my field but others will give correct answer.

I do not think you can install in bathroom and for sure not bedroom

http://homeguides.sfgate.com/codes-water-heater-closet-101964.html

A city saying the same thing:::


http://www.goldenvalleymn.gov/homeyard/projects/pdf/water-heater-replacement-handout.pdf


----------



## steveray (May 23, 2017)

If the equipment is not IN the bedroom or bathroom it shouldn't be an issue, might need to pay attention as I do not believe you can take combustion air from that bedroom, but if it is direct vent or CA is obtained by some other means, it should be OK...


----------

